# Posing Great Dane



## jmthompson (Jan 21, 2009)

I went out today scoping out sites for prom pictures. I took my dog along and thought I would have him stand in the spots where I would pose the prom couples just so I could check the composition, etc. It will be April, so everything will be green, but it figured I could get some general ideas. I had no idea the dog would get so into it!!!







He is a great modeling assistant!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful Dane!!!!


----------



## jmthompson (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you, scubabear6!


----------

